# a good time to meet ??



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok my husband has just found out he has a son from his affair 6 years ago. DNA tests have proved he is.
We have tried our best to do the right things but im looking for advice about how and when they should meet each other and ideas will be great thanks x


----------

